# Browny pinky discharge on cd14



## hh6134 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi all,   

I am starting my 2ww once again, Had DAI today and once tomorrow, I am on 50g Clomid and on cycle day 14, however i still have not ovulated but earlier when i went for a wee i wiped and there was some brownish pinkish discharge,  Bit worried as I have never had mid cycle spotting and just wondered if anyone else who is on clomid has experienced this.  

hh6134 xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. 

I've had a little bit of spotting too around ov in the past. I'm sure I've read of other ladies on Clomid who've had it too. I think it 'normal' so don't worry.

Rosie. xxx


----------

